
Keys Under Doormats: Mandating insecurity by requiring government access (2015) [pdf] - MaysonL
https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/97690/MIT-CSAIL-TR-2015-026.pdf?sequence=8
======
tacon
Recently I listened to an episode of the Silver Bullet security podcast that
had Steve Bellovin and Matt Green as guests, discussing this then recently
released report. It's pretty sobering to hear how government decision makers
just blow off tech warnings. Bellovin has a story from his stint as FTC CTO,
and how easy it is for people to convince themselves that doing something
technical isn't really that hard. They never come right out and say it, but
Dunning-Kruger must be in the back of their minds.

[https://www.cigital.com/podcasts/show-112/](https://www.cigital.com/podcasts/show-112/)

~~~
MaysonL
Note that Steve Bellovin just got appointed[0][1] to the Privacy and Civil
Liberties Oversight Board—the board that gained notoriety in 2014[2] after it
condemned the NSA’s bulk phone records collection program.

[0][http://www.wired.com/2016/02/the-presidents-nsa-advisory-
boa...](http://www.wired.com/2016/02/the-presidents-nsa-advisory-board-
finally-gets-a-tech-expert/)

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11264929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11264929)

[2][https://www.pclob.gov/library/215-Report_on_the_Telephone_Re...](https://www.pclob.gov/library/215-Report_on_the_Telephone_Records_Program.pdf)

------
mspecter
Hi, I'm a co-author on this paper, awesome to see it up on Hacker News.

------
retox
(2015|pdf)

~~~
dang
Thanks; added.

